# What collar(s) do you use or prefer



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

For dogs that have a distraction issue (from time to time) - example, see's another dog, bird, or people walking toward while on leash and the dog wants to take off. 

Do you use a Halti 
Chain slip collar
Prong collar
Harness
Martingale or
Other

Why has the collar been effective?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I use a halti. It seems to really work well on my 2. We call it power stearing. I'm working on just going to a choke chain on them though as I find that some people mistake the halti for a muzzle. The chokes are great but you have to keep them up by the ears and it slides down a lot. Since I usually walk them together I really find that the haltis are a great tool. Especially considering that my son enjoys walking them I like that the halti gives him good control.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My non-poodle does best walking/training in a halti. She is very strong, and very stubborn. At 7, she is at best, mediocre when it comes to walking on leash. We have done obedience, etc, but she is easily distracted by EVERYTHING, so maybe she is a bit "special"? 

Our poodle knows when the leash is on, it's time to work. I thank his breeder for that, because he is an AWESOME leash walker/trainer. He doesn't pull, he heels, and is very polite while walking. So, honestly, for a regular everyday walk, he just wears his regular collar. Now, if I'm working on training skills, he wears a martingale/choke chain combo, I forget what it was called. I want to go to a full martingale, but just haven't made it to the store that carries them, because his curls/ear fringe gets caught in the chain part.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*collar*

I use a pinch collar made by Sprenger from Germany and recommended by my trainer. She said it doesn't "choke" which could damage the esophagus for dogs that don't respect choke collars. I do notice that it does get stuck in his hair sometimes, especially when he had his winter coat. She said it is used only temporarliy...approx. 8 months or so while he is still training. It does work great and keep him in a wonderful heal.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a choke on my spoo and leather collars on the toys.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a gentle leader on Desmond from time to time during training, but try to limit my use of it. I only use it to gain control of him during a particularly distracting task or on walks, and then use it less and less as we progress in training. I LOVE it. It's very gentle (lol) and he understands exactly what I want from him without me having to be harsh. No jerking of the leash like I found myself doing with his collar, no sudden tugs from him or hanging himself on his collar, his head just gets redirected when he tries to wander off. It's very clear, easy, and comfortable for both of us to use. He behaves wonderfully when it's on, and once we have the behavior down, he behaves wonderfully with it off!  It's probably the only training collar I feel comfortable using, personally.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harry does well on a choke. It's also what the obedience group here requires to take the class.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I normally train Vegas on a harness so he's not pulling on his neck, but he's so good on the leash now I have him wearing a Martingale style collar now.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have used everything! I Rarely ever use anything on Ry anymore. If i do i reach for the pinch collar as he does so great with it (and this is only at very distracting large shows/get togethers). I really like the gentle leader, and used it on him in the past. If we are going to be around alot of people i dont use it with him. He wants to rub it hard on whoever is petting him (which annoys them and me). 

I will most likely use the GL, GL harness, or the pinch on a future dog. 
I love taking my friends young boxer with on walks. He used to be dog/people reactive, and is a bull on a leash. They have a GL for him which works great for not pulling. He would not pant with it on though and almost had heat exhaustion because of it on a walk. I now use Rys pinch collar instead. He does great with it. With alot of work he now walks very nicely on my left beside me with Ry on the outside. Great with ignoring people and most dogs.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my spranger prong collars!!!! but i rotate around, Mighite wears a prong if we need "power steering" or a gentle leader if we are doing therapy stuffs, or just his flat (well now rolled  ) but he is mostly off leash. Zu is still on her flat, she has worn both prong and GL, to get used to them and i think im going to take the prong to rally class tomorrow night (her first night, im a little worried hwell i think ill need the power steering!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I use a nylon martingale when we're out doing therapy work, but usually Liberty doesn't need anything other than a regular collar. I use a halti on Cosita...she's 8, but I still can't get her to walk on a least without pulling my arm off. I used to use a "No pull" harness, but it made her fur matt terribly under her armpits. 

One thing to watch out for with haltis though, a friend of a friend's pittie broke her neck using one. She lunged forward, and her head snapped back. Devastating for the family...so don't use them on a dog that is strong enough and has a tendency to do that.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Leather buckle collar, prong collar and satin show-coat collar. Leashes = 5-6' leather lead (leather only!). 

I train in a prong collar and eventually wean them off to a buckle. Izze, Gracy and Delilah are a dream to walk on lead. Sabrina was off-leash all the time when she was young and I think she has poor on-leash manners (my standards are pretty high.... I would say that she is still better than 90% of dogs out there).

I won't use Haltis, GL, or harnesses. I don't like the type of control they give and I think harnesses actually encourage pulling. I only use a retractable leash when I am training an exercise. I don't ever use them on walks.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I just started using a prong collar on Rogan. My trainer recommended it to me at our last obedience class. I was pretty amazed at the difference it made in him literally in seconds! He is generally very well behaved and wants to listen and please me, but he's also easily distracted and suffers from something my children also have; selective hearing! lol So anyway, the prong collar is amazing at keeping him in line and totally eliminates him reacting to distractions, ie mostly other dogs, smells and people. I'm sold on it. It's a Sprenger from Germany, I didn't realize there were different kinds but my trainer assured me hers are better then ones you get at Walmart or pet stores, ... in reading other posts here, I see now that she must be right  yay! I feel better knowing others use prong collars in their Standards as well!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Leather buckle collar, prong collar and satin show-coat collar. Leashes = 5-6' leather lead (leather only!).
> I won't use Haltis, GL, or harnesses. I don't like the type of control they give and I think harnesses actually encourage pulling. I only use a retractable leash when I am training an exercise. I don't ever use them on walks.


totally agree about the Haltis, GL and harnesses! 

--> quick question, is there a reason for using leather only? or is it just stronger, and looks the best?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

*heather* said:


> totally agree about the Haltis, GL and harnesses!
> 
> --> quick question, is there a reason for using leather only? or is it just stronger, and looks the best?


Leather breaks in nicely and it gets softer with use. It becomes supple so I can fold it up in my hand when I am in the ring.

I come from horses so I am a bit of a leather snob, but I seriously HATE nylon leads. They are usually too wide, they are not very flexible and if a dog pulls hard and fast, owners can get nylon burns across their palms.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Leather breaks in nicely and it gets softer with use. It becomes supple so I can fold it up in my hand when I am in the ring.
> 
> I come from horses so I am a bit of a leather snob, but I seriously HATE nylon leads. They are usually too wide, they are not very flexible and if a dog pulls hard and fast, owners can get nylon burns across their palms.


perfect, thanks! I just needed justification for spending the extra money!! woohoo! I've had my eye on a few nice leather leashes, now I can buy them knowing it's something I NEED since I wouldn't want to end up with a painful burn on my palm!! : And I like the idea of them softening over time! Thanks cbrand


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

*heather* said:


> perfect, thanks! I just needed justification for spending the extra money!! woohoo! I've had my eye on a few nice leather leashes, now I can buy them knowing it's something I NEED since I wouldn't want to end up with a painful burn on my palm!! : And I like the idea of them softening over time! Thanks cbrand


You don't have to spend a fortune. I picked up my lead at a dog show and it was less than $20. I will say that I have long coveted those braided kangaroo leads. Someday.... someday.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Leather breaks in nicely and it gets softer with use. It becomes supple so I can fold it up in my hand when I am in the ring.
> 
> I come from horses so I am a bit of a leather snob, but I seriously HATE nylon leads. They are usually too wide, they are not very flexible and if a dog pulls hard and fast, owners can get nylon burns across their palms.



_Had it happen with both horses and with Billy one day. I was using a nylon lunge lead on a stallion one day. He got confused about what I was asking of him and went into flight mode. Burned the skin right off me. This only happened once with Billy and we still don't know why but a rather unpleasant beagle went by us with his owner and was barking in a threatening way at our dogs in the parking lot. Without any warning, Billy suddenly ran full tilt after him and pulled the nylon lead through my hand. Was not a pretty sight! And I was upset that he got away as well as that I got hurt!! Nylon can be very painful!_


----------



## shay (Mar 31, 2010)

I used a halti on a very strong 90 lb dalmation.....the only way I could control him on a leash. He wasnt thrilled to wear the halti....always tried to rub it off on the grass, but I couldnt walk him without it on. Some people thought it was a muzzle :doh:...funny, cuz he was the sweetest dog, just headstrong.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> For dogs that have a distraction issue (from time to time) - example, see's another dog, bird, or people walking toward while on leash and the dog wants to take off.
> 
> Do you use a Halti
> Chain slip collar
> ...


Honestly, it depends on my dog. 
Duchess has a prong collar and a gentle leader. 
for general walks she wears the prong, for outings in public she wears the gentle leader. 
the gentle leader offers more control, with less correction. 

the poodles wear thin show chain collars when out, its just what I trained them with. 

I dont use a harness for control, they have a bigger range of movement with one, and it actually encourages pulling. 

i use either slip leads or martingales for the zoi


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

There is a mixed group here lol! Great feedback.

BF has been using a halti on Oile because he still such a little goofball on walks. He only gets distracted when we walk him with the other dogs.

I use a regular collar with Suri, and a leather leash, LOVE THE leash way better than nylon - I took that advice a while back and its abig difference BUT we went on a walk last week for the first time with all the dogs. It didn't go to well. 

BF was walking with the Poms and Olie ahead of Suri and I maybe 15 - 20 ft. We came up on a driveway with 2 unleashed dogs a boxer and pug no big deal they came running up to Olie and the Poms and the dogs barked a bit, but Suri wasn't having it. She jumped up and pulled me so hard my legs hurt for 2 days trying to hold her from pulling to race up to the dogs. It was not fear or aggression, I am not real sure what it was to be honest, but it took a quick minute to calm her and then it was over. It seemed more excitement than anything.

The neighbor apologized for them not being leashed - but at the same time, we walk our dogs, take them to parks and pet stores, and never had this reaction and I was not happy afterwards and my first thought was I have to change collars/leads.

So with that being said - what do you think?

For training we use regular everyday collars and leads - we also train off leash too.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix has a martingale, and Mitch has a flat leather buckle collar.


----------

